# Rudy Kouhoupt 5 Cylinder Air Radial



## mayhugh1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is a Youtube link to an air radial engine that I built three years ago. (I'm getting a kick out of this little Flip video camera that my wife gave me for Christmas although I'm supposed to be making videos of the grandchildren ) It was my first model engine and I believe it was the last published plan set oby Rudy Kouhoupt before he passed away. I modified the head design a bit to avoid the soldering in his original design so I could make the entire engine from white metal. It will idle with 3 psi of compressed air. - Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsmigfxekK4[/ame]


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 16, 2010)

Like them Radials ;D Good job!!!


----------



## Seanol (Jan 16, 2010)

Mayhugh1,
That looks great!

How did you hook the tubing from the head up?

Any build photo's?

Thanks for showing your hard work, it is beautiful.

Regards,
Sean


----------



## Stan (Jan 16, 2010)

Is the mounting base cast iron or what keeps it from taking off?


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi,
   The air tubes are JB Welded into the head and the crankcase adapters. This was done in place during assembly. The head, air tube and adapter are now removable only as one piece. The base is a heavy chunk of carbon fiber laminate that I found at a scrap yard. I had saved it for many years for something special but decided to use it here. Here are the only build pictures I took:
Terry


----------



## shred (Jan 16, 2010)

I've seen this one (and the V-twin) in person. Terry does really really nice work. Thanks for posting that one.


----------



## dreeves (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks Great. Here is the one I made.


----------



## putputman (Jan 16, 2010)

Really a neat engine. Love the sound.
Are plans available for this engine?


----------



## dreeves (Jan 16, 2010)

Contact Village Press Publications 1-800-447-7367 or www.villagepress.com
The book you want is The Micro Machinest's Legacy $ 19.95

I hope this helps

Dave


----------



## putputman (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Your engine are just beautiful. Neet looking mount also. Do you have a video of it running. I sure would like to see it if you do. 

The only thing I found at village press was a 80 page spiralbound book for 14.95. Is that the book you are talking about and does it have a full set of plans in it?


----------



## Seanol (Jan 17, 2010)

Putputman,
That is the book. It has full plans, materials list and setups shown by Rudy.

Excellent value for the money!

Regards,
Sean


----------



## cfellows (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey, Terry, that's a beautiful radial. Do you have any problems with the rotary valve leaking?

Chuck


----------



## putputman (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, the book is on order. Really looking forward to building this one. Just hope I can do as well as Dave & Terry.


----------



## vincex (Sep 15, 2012)

hi, can someone help me and send me some bleuprints of a radial air engine?

[email protected]


----------



## old-and-broken (Sep 15, 2012)

leaving a personal email addy in a high traffic forum like this will ALWAYS result in your inbox being filled by junk mail instead of the blueprints you want.


----------

